# Taste of the Danforth



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

For those that haven't heard it's running this weekend. More info can be found here: http://www.tasteofthedanforth.com



















Would have gotten more pics but we were overcome by hunger and had to get food, especially the souvlaki. mmmmmmm


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh gosh!!!! I never get to go!!! Is it all down Danforth or where exactly?

I love bbq'd corn.. and calamari! and all those goodies..


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

Danforth, of course  between Broadview and Jones.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

That sh*t is delicious


----------

